# DWARF PUFFERS



## daisycutter

DWARF SPOTTED PUFFERS
Dwarf spotted puffers are one of the smallest puffers reaching a max size of just over an inch there are two species that generally sit under the same common name Carinotetraodon travancoricus is the true spotted puffer there is another species C. imitator which is so alike in terms of care and appearance that the common name covers both.
CARE AND MAINTAINANCE
these fish are %100 fresh water unlike some of there larger relatives which require brackish or marine conditions they require a ph of around 7.0-7.5 and very clean water as they are scaleless poor water conditions can be fatal.
they dislike strong currents so a high powered pump must be diffused with a sponge or by using the decor.
when housing these fish a minimum of 5g for a single specimen each fish will need about 3g to itself this goes up to 4g in groups to avoid aggression.
the tank itself needs to be furnished with plants(real/fake) live preferable
with plenty of hiding places as the fish will retreat to these at night.
sand is the preferred substrate as they will damage themselves on gravel.
a temp of about 80f is perfect
regular water changes are essential for the heath of the fish once a week at about %30-%50 depending on tank size smaller tanks are less stable than larger ones
FEEDING
This is the part were people have problems puffers will only normally tackle live foods frozen foods will be taken but it shouldn't be expected a good diet should consist of bloodworm,gnat larvae,dapnia,brineshrimp and whiteworms with none of these used exclusively especilly whiteworm which is said to be fatty.
frozen foods of the above animals may be tried as well as other meaty foods using only small amounts until the fish are seen to consume it.
SEXING
they are easy to sex when mature much more difficult when small males have what look like light colored wrinkles around the eyes and a small brown line running under the chin down the belly,the brown line is normally present earlier than the wrinkles.
females have neither and are slightly larger,when stocking a tank its best to have 2f to 1 male ratios if gallonage allows.
BREEDING
given the conditions as stated they will breed anyway but it seems live gnat larvae help a male will ride a female around the tank until she takes him into a hole or patch of plants were spawning will take place the eggs can number between 10-40, the best way to raise these is to siphon out the area were the eggs were laid and put the water and substrate into a separate tank setup to the same parameters as the adult tank or pick out the eggs with an eyedropper if you miss eggs to may find baby puffers in the adult tank,simply catch these and transfer them to a separate tank.
eggs will hatch in about 5 days the best food for these is not brine shrimp but micro worms these can be bought as cultures to raise an infinite number and make a good first food for puffers as well as bottom dwelling fish young,they will begin to feed once there yolk sack is used up it will be two weeks before to young are free swimming.
the fry tank must be well planted as dps cab be cannibalistic when the fry reach juvenile size they will need there own housing and should not be introduced to a tank with the adults in.


----------



## Enzo

thank u! ive been looking for something like this from someone who actually keeps them this help a lot.


----------



## Rue

Yes, excellent...I just started a puffer tank last week...


----------

